# Questions about Case 1370



## Cowboy2563 (Jul 22, 2015)

My dad and I recently bought a Case 1370 powershift with front end loader with 5900 hours on it. It seems to be a decent tractor so far. We have only put about 25 hours on it. Used it to cut and bale some hay. Also we have used the front loader a lot. I do have some questions about this tractor. We have never owned any case tractors so we don't know much about it. One thing is checking the transmission/Hydraulic fluid. Where do we check this? We have looked everywhere and cant find a dipstick or sight glass or anything. So we figure we are suppose to check it by pulling the plug on the side of the transmission? Im not sure. Let me know. Also what are some common problems to look out for. I have heard bad things about the powershifts in these tractors but ours seems to shift perfectly. The tractor was not used much by the last owner. He only had it for an extra tractor and used it for moving round bales. I don't know what kind of life it had with the first owner. We got the tractor for 5,000. Figured it was a decent deal. So far its done the job so that's all that matters. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks for your time.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

First thing with a Case powershift. DO NOT DO STATIONARY PTO WORK WITH THE POWERSHIFT LEVER IN THE REVERSE POSITION. They aren't kidding about this. You will promptly fry your powershift.

Second, it is not an alternative to a brake.

Third, change the transmission filters religiously. They are not cheap but are cheaper than clutch packs...

At 5900 hours (and especially with a loader) I would expect it to need some work sooner than later if it hasn't already been done. This is, of course, a generalization and not a guarantee. If it comes to needing work or a full rebuild, the parts are not at all expensive. Labor would be if you have to pay dealer rates. If you ever do feel you're experiencing any slippage, get it taken care of quickly. The quickest way to doom it to the salvage yard would be to let any problem get bad enough that something might damage the housing.

These things will scare off some people but it doesn't mean the tractors are junk. The 504 motors are solid. You didn't pay much so I'd just say take care of it and you'll get your money's worth easily.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Transmission fluid is checked by the sight balls underneath the cab on the RH side housing. DO NOT do stationary PTO work with the power shift in reverse.


----------



## Cowboy2563 (Jul 22, 2015)

Ok thank you for the information guys. It seems like it hasn't been abused but its seen its better days. Just have to see what it does and how long it will last.


----------

